# Order form/Linesheet problems...



## confusid (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all. So after reading some of these threads about linesheets, I have started to put one together in my head, and started to put together an order form to go with it. My problem is this: I am offering lots of options, so my order form is huge and slightly confusing.

The first image I've uploaded is for my main line. This line consists of six designs. Each design is a two color print, with two color options (either green and black ink on a white garment or green and white ink on a black garment). So I figured I would break down the different grn/wht and grn/blk inks as different styles. Therefore, I came up with 12 designs. Then, I just broke down the different garments I am offering. MSS = Male short sleeve, MLS = Male long sleeve, WSS = Women short sleeve, WLS = Women long sleeve, HPULL = Hoodie pullover, HZIP = Hoodie zip up. 

From my supplier I don't receive any discount whether I order one unit of a shirt or 30. That is why I figured I would let the retailer pick what they wanted the design on. 


For the second image, that is for another design I am working on, and this is only for one design, I'm going to have a second identical in specs, just a different shape and image. This design is a one color print, either black ink or white ink on a variety of garments offered and a variety of colors. The 2001 would be the design printed in white, the 2002 would be printed in black.

All the designs would be shown on the line sheet (on a standard tee to show placement and size). All the garment styles would be shown on the line sheet separately. Colors would be shown on the line sheet for that specific design (the 2001/2002).

Anyway, I feel like this is too confusing, but I can't figure out any other way of doing it. Please help!!

Thanks.

James


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

this is what i have started to layout..... i still havent messed with the prices or anything so dont hold consider that...........

i did a sheet like this for tshirts/hoodies/long sleeve

figured it would be best and not confusing for the buyer to fill in a few boxes......









i think it works....but i'm sure theres something wrong with it.....


----------



## confusid (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, definitely looks better than what I have. What about if a customer wants to purchase the same item on more than one color shirt? Say 155101 in both black and brown?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i would think they would just do like black/brown then when ordering sizes they could do 2/5 ....

good point though........hmmm


b


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

237am said:


> i would think they would just do like black/brown then when ordering sizes they could do 2/5 ....
> 
> good point though........hmmm
> 
> ...


If you had room to squeeze something like "(black/brown)" in the heading of that column, it would clear it up a little


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah... i'll have to figure that out if they want that option..... but i think i have 8 shirt colors for the tshirts......hmmmmm.....

trying to make the layout easy to fill out......


----------

